# Raising PH w/Crushed Corrals



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My PH is at a low 6.5 and planning to use crushed corrals in media and sump. But what about just adding it straight into the tank mixed with gravel? Has anyone used this method before? Do you leave it in, add more or replace, and how long would it last?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The thing is that you need water flowing thru it to get full affect. Or have all or most of your substrate. You would need alot in your substrate, And then it may get buried in other gravel. What ya can do rhom is stick it in a nylon sock, and sit it next your return pump. Or put it in a powerhead filter attatchment. Aragonite would be the best to get for raising ph. I woulden't bother with 6.5 though unless it just kept falling.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I would just pick up something called (PH up) at a lfs.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> But what about just adding it straight into the tank mixed with gravel?


 My guess is that the disadvantage to adding crushed coral (or any Ca-Carbonate bearing substance) to your gravel is that if you find the pH climbing too high, you can't easily take it out. Where as if it's in a bag, it's easy to remove.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> I would just pick up something called (PH up) at a lfs.


 No chems for me.. Tried doing that, but I ended up buying a gallons worth of PH up, and 2 days later, PH was down again. But what else would cause it acidic. I have no decors whatso ever.


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > But what about just adding it straight into the tank mixed with gravel?
> ...


 i heard crush coral was a buffer
so it wouldn't keep rasing ph would it?
i thought it buffers to like 7.6ph


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

AzNxGuY2o9 said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 I heard it acts as a buffer as well.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

It's a buffer in that it prevents the rapid decreasing in pH, but I don't know if it'll actually hold a single pH like the two-part buffers that the marine aquarium guys use.

The marine/reef guys on this board must know.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Adding all three buffers like crushed coral, aragonite, and crushed seashells will raise ph. Proper dkh readings will be needed to do so. A good ol bag from the pack of his substrate will do. But keep in mind of the dkh readings. (Carbonate)
You have a high biological load. This produces lots of acidity of various kinds which lowers the buffer (dKH) and ultimately the pH.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

whats wrong with 6.5 ph? piranha's live in water simular to that in the wild.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

My PH is also very low, 6.0 I just bought some crushed coral and I'm going to use the pantyhose method and stick them in my rena xp3's. I hope two bags will be enough for my 180g.


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

I have had alot of experience with just what you are talking about...from large redtail cats(3footer in a 180gal) to frontosa(30 adults in 200gal). I have found that crushed coral in a nylon bag gets coated w/ detrius VERY quickly and at that point loses most of, it not all its effectiveness. When added to the substrate it never coats over and has the desired effect....I would GO SLOW..put a handfull in at a time and check ph for several days before adding the next handfull..as you know change should be gradual... I have found you dont need much.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Added crushed corrals in the XP3 and sump and PH is now at a steady 7.0.







But now Im trying to find out what cause it to drop as well. KH and PH of tap water is a bit higher, so now Im on the hunt to see whats causing it.


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

I think its simply not enough buffering capasity in you local water to hold a steady ph of 7+ in relation to your fish (waste) load...

by the way sorry to see your new big tern die..no telling what he went through the last month or so...looks like he just broke down.


----------

